# Cedar for carving?



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Is cedar a good wood for carving on? I have plenty of it around and wondering if it is good.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

No….. it is way too soft and splinters badly. If you do decide to do some light carving on it I suggest you put a finish on the wood before starting. It may hold the surface together a bit while you are carving. I have done this with Mahogany and it kinda' works.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Dunno why it would not be for many things. It's pretty soft stuff and easy on the tools (other than a little pitch build-up that you should be able to clear with rubbing alcohol and a rag). Downsides would seem to be it is soft and will dent easily plus it is a vertical grained wood that I don't think would work too well if you wanted to get real fancy. Will watch to see what the experts have to say though.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Cedar is real good for carving…I don't do it myself, but I've seen some real nice pieces, done with a Dremel tool…Just don't breathe the dust,,,it's nasty stuff…


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim…I was typing before I saw your post. Sharp tools didn't work for you on cedar???


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

No….. it is way too soft and splinters badly.

Your kidding, right???


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I noticed on my cedar wood turnings there is a lot a like chips that flake off and doesn't cut smoothly but my mesquite went smoothly. I guess those chips and flakes is the same splinters you are talking about *Jim Finn*?


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

So if cedar wouldn't work very good for a beginner what would? What is something that is easy to work with and confidence builder to get me started on and hooked on carving? I have easy access to oak, cedar, ash, and some mesquite but can get some wood from somewhere to start.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Basswood is ideal for carving.


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Cedar is a good wood. Sharp tools and get to know the wood. Any concerns about chipping or splintering are true of all the woods. With the right tools you can cut cedar like a hot knife on butter. There are many well know artist - sculptures - etc. that work in cedar. CAUTION - Cedar dust really is harmful to your lungs. Wear a mask. Have fun!


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah. Cedar is tough…..if you're incapable.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe as a beginner, cedar would be troublesome. I might get some basswood to start on or I saw a video of a guy using Jutualo or something like that, I forgot exactly what it was called or how it was spelled. It was from Malaysia I think he said. In the video it looked effortless to carve on, but then again he was a master carver so he makes it all look easy haha.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The cedar they make shingles from is very soft, aromatic cedar is harder. Which cedar are your asking about?


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

From what I can tell it is the aromatic cedar. I live in central Texas and there is a lot of it. I looked at pictures of both and Google and it very closely resembles the aromatic cedar.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Loco…some nice looking stuff in those pix!

Sharp tools and paying attention to the grain direction looks like it paid off. What did you seal it with (it is pretty soft stuff).


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

butternut is good for beginners too if you can find it.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

That is probably what most people call juniper, and it should be good for carving, check out Juniper canyon 
and other juniper projects here on Lumberjocks using the search button in the upper right hand corner of
the screen.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Micham yes that is right. I do not like to turn it either. I see that there are differing opinions about cedar. I suggest you try it and decide for yourself…...like I did.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Juniper and aromatic cedar are two different animals. I've turned both. The juniper crap (what I call "fence post cedar") is horrible, as it chips and splinters, plus the dust is a real choker.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would say western red cedar is a poor choice for beginners because of the difference in hardness between the early wood and late wood makes controlling the tools somewhat tough. Basswood is the standard because it is consistently soft and control is easy, mahogany and poplar are also good choices. But certainly just about anything can be carved w/ practice.


----------



## jotrwa (Sep 1, 2013)

Every wood has its own set of issues when it comes to carving. unless the wood in question is extremely hard and dense I feel it would be fine for a beginner. I would worry less about the type of wood and more about learning proper technique and having good quality sharp tools. If cedar is something that is cheap and available then go to town on it! In the beginning you are going to make alot of mistakes and use a lot of wood no matter what the species.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, the aromatic cedar we have in Tennessee is great for carving.
You can go by the court house any afternoon and find piles of shavings where old guys have been sitting and "whittling" their cedar sticks.


----------



## NDGraham (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had fun carving raised letters for signs and mementos into cedar chunks over the years with sharp penknives. Swiss Army blades are just great for this. I do, however, prefer basswood for serious bas relief carving with my chisels which I sharpen with my Veritas MKII. (Sorry, just had to get in some bragging rights on this $400 extravagance! ;-)


----------



## darnley (Sep 22, 2013)

I have done some garden gnomes out of eastern white cedar that is quite aged. I find it tough to work with because of what I call shredding when you go against the grain, but with the grain, it works quite well and is great for outside projects because of its weather durability. It does take patience and I wouldn't do the detail that I might do in bass wood or buttnernut.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Alder works nicely and is cheap

Eric


----------



## facecarver (Oct 24, 2013)

I use Basswood mostly.Have used cedar in the past without problem…


----------

